# Hammond organ



## Aramis

Here's the thread to talk about this wonderful instrument. I guess some people consider it only as a inferior version of real organ, but IMHO it's not inferior - it's simply diffrent. Used mostly in jazz and psychedelic/progressive rock. I wonder if there are any classical works written for hammond.

Here is some cool stuff:


----------



## Rasa

Some Jazz instead of junk

music
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2etwa_jazz-moscowvladimir-danilinjon-hamm_music


----------



## Aramis

Rasa said:


> Some Jazz instead of junk


You nasty, sizzleing, sinister, slippery, slopping, slouchy, spotty coccinellidae! What do you call "junk"?!

If it comes to jazz, I would like to mention Jimmy Smith. Great player with unusual style.


----------



## Weston

Rasa said:


> Some Jazz instead of junk


One of England's most prominent composer / conductors disagrees with you. Check out out a DVD called _*Deep Purple: Concerto for Band and Orchestra*_, composed by Jon Lord, conducted by Sir Malcolm Arnold. It should be a real eye opener to those who think rock musicians can't read or write music.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concerto_for_Group_and_Orchestra

[Edit] The jazz link is great classic Hammond sound too though]


----------



## Aramis

Weston said:


> Concerto for Band and Orchestra


For *Group* and Orchestra.


----------



## Weston

Aramis said:


> For *Group* and Orchestra.


Just testing . . .


----------



## Rasa

> What do you call "junk"?!


The answer to most questions lies within!



> psychedelic/progressive rock


----------



## Cyclops

My brother used to have a Hammond B1 clone with full Lesley. Wonderful sound!


----------



## Weston

Sort of on topic here, since we were talking about Deep Purple's (Jon Lord's) Concerto for Band and Orchestra. I am listening to the Music Though the Night broadcast (or whatever it's called now) and they are playing a Jon Lord classical piece! It's called "Disguises" from _Boom of the Tingling Strings_ -- and it's fantastic.

No, there is no Hammond in it. It's all string orchestra. I just didn't know where else to post this exciting event. The announcer made no mention whatsoever of Deep Purple, just "contemporary composer, Jon Lord." Bravo!


----------



## ellll

*"Classical" Hammond*

New here, because I saw this thread.

I have played classical organ all my life, and once built a pipe organ into our home.

Now I play the classical rep. on a Hammond H 262 w/mult. slow, to almost stopped Leslie units, as it takes less room, and sounds great if the drawbars are well registered.

Is anyone present here, who plays Hammond using comps by ... Widor/Vierne/Peeters and Bach... etc?

My Regards, ellll (John)


----------



## adam62385

*Toccata & Fugue in D minor*

I have been playing piano for about 5 years, mostly self taught & with only 2 years of formal training. I had my first experience w/ the Hammond organ in 2004 @ a church I used to attend (I have since been playing @ another church for what will be 3 years this Fall). After having a solo piano album on Itunes U.S. store ("Memories of You", which is all original material), and not having any sales for a year, I emailed tunecore & had them take the album down, but a thought occured to me: after finishing re-recording the album the way I should have in the first place and not rushing things (this time I'll try selling physical CDs), that I would love my next project to be an album mix of hymns & classical organ music.

To this point, I was listening to the track "Toccata - Carpimus noctem" from Trans Siberian Orchestra's CD (I think it's their newest), Night Castle. Is this tune of theirs not based on Bach's Toccata & Fugue in D minor? Whether yes or no, it's the piece that when I hear it the organ makes me think of Halloween night.

Getting back to my afforementioned Hammond experience (sorry to be all over the map tonight)... I know I'm probably gonna incur a lot of flack from most here, but I cannot stand traditional pipe organs.. in fact, the Toccata Halloween tune is one that I can actually stand listening to & forget that it is most likely a real pipe organ playing the tune.

This is one that I would love to include on my next project. How difficult (or easy), is this Toccata tune to play on a Hammond? The part where the organ seems to have only a few notes pressed and go up by octaves, from 16' to 1' and everything (or so it sounds) in between at first sounds rather easy to duplicate on a Hammond, but how about it, really? I know that the drawbars mix the tones of the organ and that the footages refer back to a pipe organs pipes -- I think of it as generally going back to octaves.. 16' being 2 octaves below whatever note(s) are played on the keyboard.

If not the Toccata, how about most all other classical repertoire? Keep in mind that my experience has so far been on the C3 Hammond but I aim to someday own a Hammond Pro XK system (XK3c & lower manual w/ 1 octave pedals, plus some extras.. basically a B3 without the weight... easy to transport).

Any advice on all this would be greatly helpful... especially if there would be differences between playing the rep. on a C3 versus the Pro XK system -- I already can guess there'll be differences between playing the rep. on a pipe organ vs. ANY Hammond.

Sorry for being so long winded.


----------



## Sid James

Mention should also be made of *Rhoda Scott* &* Shirley Scott*, both great players of this instrument (I don't think that they're related?)...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I wouldn't mind being called a coccinellidae


----------



## PathfinderCS

Forgive me if reviving old threads is discouraged, but I thought it appropriate for this circumstance. Looking for classical works involving the hammond organ is close to impossible, but there is light at the end of the tunnel.

First off we have an original concerto featuring hammond organ and orchestra:






Then there is this unique piece which features a reorganized orchestra with pipe organ, hammond organ, and celesta.

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5zZMIhAMy0/VIDEO]

Hope to find more out there; especially full symphonic pieces!


----------



## PathfinderCS

Found another actual concerto featuring Hammond organ! Not exactly a full performance as it has yet to premier, but it's a demonstration of the piece that includes chorus! By Brian Raphael Nabors.


__
https://soundcloud.com/brian-raphael-nabors%2Fsets


----------



## tortkis

PathfinderCS said:


> Then there is this unique piece which features a reorganized orchestra with pipe organ, hammond organ, and celesta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to find more out there; especially full symphonic pieces!


That Eötvös piece is fantastic. Hammond organ can create not only funky mood but also otherworldly effects.


----------

